# Thought these were cute, so am sharing



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 4, 2010)

Was time to clean out the tank and I needed a babysitter.... and they are quite hard to come by. So heres who volunteered:

Sup guys?







Just chillin.
















He's still hanging out up there watching everything down below.


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 5, 2010)

in the first pic i was wondering "is the snake laying on a rabbit???" but thats cool, hes so cute ^^


----------



## degrassi (Sep 5, 2010)

*Violet23 wrote: *


> in the first pic i was wondering "is the snake laying on a rabbit???" but thats cool, hes so cute ^^


Me too  

Cool snake!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 5, 2010)

such gorgeous colours! the second pic really shows the markings off


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry but I think that is discusting. Just my opinion, so please don't all come down on me.

Snakes belong in the jungle.

Susan


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 6, 2010)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Sorry but I think that is discusting.Â  Just my opinion, so please don't all come down on me.
> 
> Snakes belong in the jungle.
> 
> Susan




Sorry to hear that you don't like snakes, SOOSKA. Many other people do, and keep them as cherished pets. 

Some folks think rabbits are overgrown baseboard gnawing rats too 

I'm sure we'd both hate to hear our bunny babies be called disgusting, so let's please not insult others pets, eh? :coolness:

*************************
Cute pics, Andersons!
The deer looks like he's been coerced into babysitting - and kind of unimpressed  How much are you paying him ? :biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2010)

Like I said it's my opinion. Since when are we not allowed to voice our opinions.

This is why I can't be bothered to come onto RO as often as i use to. It's just not the same any more.

Have a pleasant evening.

And I still think snakes belong in the jungle.

Susan


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 6, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Like I said it's my opinion. Since when are we not allowed to voice our opinions.
> 
> This is why I can't be bothered to come onto RO as often as i use to. It's just not the same any more.
> 
> ...



I'm just curious why snakes are different then any other pet? Because you don't like them, therefore they are automatically disgusting? I think Rabbits are suppose to be outside, they are a more digusting creature, that creates a mess and smells in the house, when snakes do not. But thats just my opinion.



Thanks everyone who has replied. He does have some pretty colors. He's got very bright pink on him when he sheds. And the deer is thanked because my boyfriend is obsessed with how amazing looking he is lol.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you have shedding pictures?
I've never seen a pink boa


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 6, 2010)

No. Next time he sheds I will try to get some =)


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 6, 2010)

Stupid question here... is their skin far more delicate when they shed - like, when my sunburn is peeling? 
Does he have different substrates for when he sheds?
How old is Jake?

[ sorry for all the q's - you've probably guessed I've never had a snake )


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2010)

I love snakes. Hubby will neven allow me to have one.  haha I do have my geckos and skink. So I am a happy camper.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 7, 2010)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> I think Rabbits are suppose to be outside, they are a more digusting creature, that creates a mess and smells in the house, when snakes do not. But thats just my opinion.


:lalalala:

None of mine smell or make a mess anymore than any other inside pet (Cat or Dog) would. However, all of mine are neutered, which decreases smell dramatically, and litterbox trained. I think Snakes are awesome! One of my biggest heroes is Steve Irwin. We all know how much he loved reptiles. 

The pictures are great.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 7, 2010)

im not sure "cute" was a good word for this thread..yea some people think snakes are cool but im not so sure i like seeing snake pics on a rabbit forum...considering when im googling info on rabbits i always stroll across a pic of a snake eating a rabbit..i really thought when i first opened this thread that it was eating a rabbit...it made my heart stop...we should never feel like were gonna see something like this on a rabbit forum...i just feel like if ur gonna do a blog on all ur animals then yea u should put up a pic of ur snake on there but to have it in other sections of a 'RABBIT FORUM 'is wrong...just my opinion.

i dont hate snakes i think every animals is kewl in its own way.. i just dont think i wanna stroll across pics of them on a rabbit forum..


----------



## okiron (Sep 7, 2010)

Susan, I think "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" is a forum rule. Come on now, you know this. It's not a form of censorship or a case of "you can't voice your opinion". It's more of...why did you have to? Did it need to be said? Did it change anything?

Flash Gordon - If you read the whole title, it did say "pictures of my boa Jake". She did warn you that it wasn't a rabbit. And if we can't share pictures of pet snakes I don't think we should be allowed to share pictures of any other pets period. Some people can't stand rats, I see it all the time. I know people afraid of dogs and cats, no one gives a second thought to sharing those pictures. How many threads on the recent posts page is actually about rabbits? If we have to be "on topic" all the time, it'll be one boring forum imo.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 7, 2010)

i just saw that somebody added "pics of my boa" under the thread title those words were not there before....i guess that helps with accidently strolling across these pics.....

my concern is that people feed rabbits to snakes quite frequently...i just dont wanna see it .........thats my opinion.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 7, 2010)

*okiron wrote: *


> Susan, I think "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" is a forum rule. Come on now, you know this. It's not a form of censorship or a case of "you can't voice your opinion". It's more of...why did you have to? Did it need to be said? Did it change anything?


This is exactly why I have decided to leave RO. It certainly is not what it use to be a RABBIT FORUM. Bring back the old members please when people really did care about the rabbits.

To me snakes are discusting and belong in the woods/jungle. Like I said My opinion.

I'm curious why Crystal's house smells, I have 6 rabbits and have never had a odor in my house. My rabbits use a litter box which is cleaned out daily so no smells in my house.

Susan


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 7, 2010)

My house doesnt smell. I keep rabbits outside. I just never liked them in the house... not to mention I don't exactly see them as pets. I breed and show them. And love them just as much as anyone who keeps one like a cat.


And I do care about rabbits... I just understood this particular board was for everything but rabbits. If you don't like the snake don't post. Pretty simple.


Flash, I did warn people it was a snake. And he doesnt eat rabbits, nor would I jerperdize my being a member by posting that. I am on a herp forum where things are a bit looser... and its kinda bad (this isn't directed at you), but the people on there have always been more accepting to other animals besides herps, and always go on and on how cute peoples new rabbits, or birds are.


and NA- na, the old skin just kinda drys up? and as long as the humidity is kept right they shed easily and the skin isn't more delecate. I don't change the substrate I just keep aspen shavings in with him. And Jakes just over a year old now. =)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 7, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Sorry to hear that you don't like snakes, SOOSKA. Many other people do, and keep them as cherished pets.
> 
> Some folks think rabbits are overgrown baseboard gnawing rats too
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA That is funny,lol.

I too wondered what the heck the snake was on,lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 7, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Susan, I think "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" is a forum rule. Come on now, you know this. It's not a form of censorship or a case of "you can't voice your opinion". It's more of...why did you have to? Did it need to be said? Did it change anything?
> ...



Susan:

I am truly sorry that you have decided to leave RO. I feel that the forum has been very supportive of you during your divorce and the aftermath. While the main focus is rabbits, we do enjoy seeing other pets.

I am most certainly NOT a snake person. I don't have any objection to keeping them as pets, but don't have any personal desire to do so. I will extend one finger to pet them on the back (won't go near the head), but can't bring myself to hold one. It's a personal fear. Many of you will laugh at me, but I'm scared to death of guinea pigs too.

I think the picture of the snake on the deer head is adorable!! More power to the snake folks. Every creature needs someone who loves them!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I am most certainly NOT a snake person. I don't have any objection to keeping them as pets, but don't have any personal desire to do so. I will extend one finger to pet them on the back (won't go near the head), but can't bring myself to hold one. It's a personal fear. Many of you will laugh at me, but I'm scared to death of guinea pigs too.



I agree Patti, except you are braver than I, I can't even touch a snake or any other reptile, just not my thing.

Many peopleon the forum have very exotic animals that I would never have. I do like to hear about them though and see the passion they have for their other pets as many do about their rabbits on the forum. 

I am sorry your leaving RO Susan, it won't be the same around here, but you have to do what is best for you.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 7, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *okiron wrote: *
> ...


Sorry i did laugh,lol. I find it funny cause "I" like them,lol, but i know that everyone has there tolerants and not being able to tolerate something else, to each his own,lol. I do feel some of the frustration that Sooska possibly feels. I find it that everyone gets bent out of shape if you say EEWWW to their animal, although i dont like every animal , as other dont like every animal i have it is still just an opinion. I like Beardies, and always wanted a water dragon, i also am ok with snakes, but show me a bug of any kind and i am up on a couch screaming like a horror show,lol, quiet funny actually sinc,e i use to have to feed my beardie CRICKETS. I have many stories of me out front of my house screaming like i was being murdered because a few crickets got out and touched me,lol, oh and a mouse in the house sends me hysterical screaming, to where my kids where HYSTERICAL laughing at me. 

Sorry i got off track, again i like the pic of the snake on the deer head, i know my hubby would have been all worried that the snake was ruining the deer,lol!!!!! And again Patty i was laughing at the guinea pig thing,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind is how often we all post about peoples reaction to our rabbits. Not everyone likes rabbits, we get bent out of shape when people make comments. We get angry. Now to those of us (no snakes but do have reptiles) who have pets who are even more widely talked about in a negative light than rabbits it irritates us. Ok so doesn't bug me a ton, same with the rabbits. Could be I am used to it now but it doesn't make it right. A simple I don't like x animal as a pet is fine.

Oddly enough many consider keeping birds as pets wrong. People also consider it wrong to keep rabbits as pets. 

So please everyone think carefully when making comments about any kind of pet no matter species. Just because it isn't your cup of tea doesn't mean it isn't someone elses.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 8, 2010)

I didn't laugh at the guinea pig thing. I was actually nodding my head. I love ALL animals. I even like insects. For some reason, I just can't own a guinea pig. It's something about the squeaking and the random twitching, kinda freaks me out. I can understand why people think they are adorable, though. 

Snakes, on the other hand, I think are beautiful, graceful creatures. Hubby won't let things with scales enter the house, though, so I'm out of luck on that one.  Jake is gorgeous!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Susan, I think "if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" is a forum rule. Come on now, you know this. It's not a form of censorship or a case of "you can't voice your opinion". It's more of...why did you have to? Did it need to be said? Did it change anything?
> ...



Many people would also say that rabbits belong in the field and the woods with their many many bun friends underground in a huge maze of a warren. (this is obviously not my opinion otherwise I wouldn't have my two bubs, but I'm just saying) 

I believe that's what the 'let your hare down' part of this forum is for. If a title says 'this is my snake' then if you hate snakes, why make the effort to look at the 'disgusting' pictures, and then spend your time writing many posts when you find the thread so terrible?

There's nothing wrong with snakes imvho, as much as theres nothing 'wrong' with any animal. All animals are equal in my eyes- no more deserving of a life or respect than others. It's absolutely fine if you don't like them, but dogs and cats both would eat rabbits in the wild too, and I'm sure wild cats/even pet cats do all the time, but anyone on this forum can put pictures of their dogs and cats without getting any 'bashing' posts.

I'm sorry you don't like RO anymore , and I hope you find a forum you enjoy being on 

Goooorgeeeouss Boa btw!!! I love the pictures. And yeah I was kinda intruiged about what the snake was actually on until I scrolled down! . My uncle has a boa and she is soo lovely. 

Jen


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's the picture that bothers most people. 
Because it's the first & second picture one everyone sees, and this IS a rabbit forum, I think it scared a lot of people. 
Maybe a compromise would be to move the picture to the end of the row?

&& Hun, don't be putting down Buns on here, they don't smell if you take care of them properly, and if you don't think they should be pets.. why are you here (not to be mean, just curious) because this is essentially what we're all about, is to enjoy rabbits as pets. 
(To breed rabbits, you must keep them as a pet at some point..)


----------



## Pipp (Sep 8, 2010)

I would prefer this to be a forum that respects all reasonably higher lifeforms (we need to rule out bacteria). I don't like this thread at all, not because of the snake, but I find the head on wall extremely distressing. Apologies to Andersonsrabbits, but I have to assume that was an animal killed for 'sport' -- the entertainment of humans. That is beyond Mother Nature. I have to tolerate snakes and the fact that nature has designed snakes to eat rabbits. My opinion of them as house pets is immaterial. 

This is in the off topic area, it really isn't against any rules, but to be honest, I'd prefer members like Susan posting pics of Buttercup over seeing reptiles and fur and carnage on the wall. 

I will happily shut this thread down and offend whoever if that's what it takes to get Susan to stay. 


sas :twocents:


----------



## Sabine (Sep 8, 2010)

I only just saw the thread as i was looking for it after seeing Susan's post about leaving. It is rather strange that everyone is obsessing about the snake when the only truly horrifying sight for me is the dead deer's head on the wall.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I only just saw the thread as i was looking for it after seeing Susan's post about leaving. It is rather strange that everyone is obsessing about the snake when the only truly horrifying sight for me is the dead deer's head on the wall.



Sabine, I didn't see all the pics cuz I went from most recent and back from there. The dear head didn't bother me too much, grew up w/ them in our dining room part of my life as a child:expressionless.

The pics probably should have been posted as a link though...:rollseyes.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2010)

It did bother me, which is why I didn't come in here until I saw what Susan said.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> It did bother me, which is why I didn't come in here until I saw what Susan said.



I'm sorry Brandy. I didn't see it either until late last night and had already gotten heated. 

For future reference-Andersonsrabbits, making the pics a link instead would have helped. That way it is up to the member/mod if they want to open, can stll read the thread w/out being offended.


----------



## myLoki (Sep 8, 2010)

Overreaction if I ever saw one.

t.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I will happily shut this thread down and offend whoever if that's what it takes to get Susan to stay.
> 
> 
> sas :twocents:



Wouldn't that be driving someone else away...when they haven't really done anything?  This is all over something so silly. Okay...Susan doesn't like snakes. I agree that of course the name should have included a warning of 'snake'...and possibly 'deer head on a wall' but that's a different story... :/, because it's not fair for someone who really hates snakes to accidentally come across it on a rabbit forum without any prior warning.
But Susan shouldn't have come of sounding so abrasive and rude for no reason, when all someone did was post a harmless picture of a popular pet in both the US and Britain, in the non-rabbit part of the forum, where every1 else posts about their dogs, cats, water dragons, gheckos, rats....etc. etc. which I am sure not everyone likes.

I'm sure this is all a big misunderstanding, and maybe we can just all agree to disagree, move on and accept the fact that some people hate snakes, and now the title of this thread has changed, so all is well?

Unless the whole point of this is to ban any talk of any other pets on this forum??? Which I think is ludicrous.

Sorry. Just my opinion. Hope it didn't offend anybody. This is just so silly.

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Also. I have to just point out that Let Your Hare Down is described as Off Topic: The Place to Discuss Everything BUT Rabbits.

So...people are obviously going to put pictures of their other pets here.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/3500882/Reptiles-now-more-popular-pets-than-dogs.html

Reptiles are now apparently more popular pets in Britains than dogs are. So...if we are gonna see dogs on this forum...I'm afraid people might have to get used to seeing reptiles too, or avoid those specific threads and not post in a negative way, because all it will do is hurt someone's feelings, and start a row. It's inevitable....

Jen


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So please everyone think carefully when making comments about any kind of pet no matter species. Just because it isn't your cup of tea doesn't mean it isn't someone elses.


ITA. Great post Ali. And please think carefully before reacting to comments made by others. Sometimes it's better to just move on and not comment.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 8, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I only just saw the thread as i was looking for it after seeing Susan's post about leaving. It is rather strange that everyone is obsessing about the snake when the only truly horrifying sight for me is the dead deer's head on the wall.


My thoughts exactly but to each his own I guess. I certainly wouldn't have a dead animal head on my wall. I find it disgusting and sad, not something to be proud of 

That said everyone has the right to share photos of their pets and things they enjoy  

I suppose it goes back to what my mother used to tell me when I was a kid. If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2010)

This whole thing seems to have gotten blown way out of proportion. I'm not a snake fan (as previously mentioned) and am also a vegetarian (actually, a pescatarian if you want to get picky), but I found no offense at all in the original post and pictures. I think that we should take the original post in the spirit in which it was written, which was light-hearted and not intending to offend.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## CKGS (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't posted in a long while (except to comment on April's blog) but have been reading and looking at others pics. Although I haven't posted there are many on this forum whom I have missed greatly. 
I chose to not post anymore due to some hurt feelings but again, have been reading and lurking for quite some time. I saw this thread and felt compelled to write.
When I joined this forum I did so because I saw how open, kind, inviting, understanding, and willing to educate the other posters were. There didn't seem to be any major problems or judgements going on and it was a welcome relief. 
I am a bit astonished to say the least at the turn this thread has taken. When you post a picture of your beloved pet (and yes others may love 'exotics' as much as any other pet) you don't expect 'hate' to be given. At least I wouldn't. 
I don't own nor ever will own a snake as they just aren't the right pet for me but I do think they are beautiful creatures in their own right. I have seen the pride and adoration some have for them and I would never say disparaging remarks about anyone's pet. 
Tempers do indeed flare when one 'attacks' (verbally or otherwise) a person's loved ones. That should be expected. 
Opinions are just that opinions and sometimes they shouldn't be voiced. If the situation calls for it then I think the utmost respect and care needs to be given as to what we say. Written word often comes off harsher because we can't hear the tone or see the body language so online we must be much more careful as to what we 'say'. 
Remember when we love something it does hurt and our protective natures do show when someone says something hurtful about said loved one. Human nature and emotions prevail in those instances. 
Anyways, I think others have been right when they say that this thread was grossly blown out of proportion. So with that off my chest now... Goodnight everyone.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

To get back on track here, Anderson rabbits? My brother has an Albino Burmese Python, he did also have a Burmese, who passed away and he was very upset for quite some time over it, he had jaw problems, the poor thing. Anywho, I think my brother's is about 7 or 8 ft by now. His name is Blaze. His other one was named Maverick from of course, Top Gun, lol.

It is a little sketchy to see the snake on the deer head, could gross some folks out, but like I said, I had them in my dining room where we had dinner as a kid, lol. 

Sorry this got out of hand, but we can start it over, no worries. Thanks for being a member and enjoy the forum.

If you would like to, start a new thread, please feel free to do so. Start a blog too, if you haven't already, and you can really post some snake pics there! Hee!

Have you ever held a Tranchella (sp?)? That fur is like pink housing insulation, eck! It burns like housing insulation, bad. Neve let Tranch crawl on bare skin, lol. Otherwise, they're cool. Haha.


----------

